# Sistema in italiano, man in inglese [risolto]

## mambro

C'è un modo per mantenere il sistema in italiano (quindi i vari firefox, openoffice, gaim etc etc..) ma avere la manpages in inglese?

Scusate se la domanda è forse ovvia ma cercare man sul forum è un casino..

----------

## emix

Basta installare le man con la use -nls  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

 *emix wrote:*   

> Basta installare le man con la use -nls 

 

+nls (ovvero solo "nls" in make.conf) .. sicuramente ti sei confuso..

----------

## emix

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> .. sicuramente ti sei confuso..

 

No, non mi sono confuso  :Wink:  disattivando la use nls (quindi col "-") compila le manpages solo in inglese eliminando le altre lingue.

----------

## mambro

Mmm ho provato a riemergiarle con -nls

```

terra mambro # emerge -av man man-pages

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6-r1  -nls 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.07  -nls 0 kB 

```

Ma rimangono ancora in italiano   :Confused:   Bisogna fare qualcosa oltre che riemergiarle?

----------

## Apetrini

Ma esistono le man in italiano?

Scusate ma cado dalle nuvole, ho sempre avuto tutto il sistema in inglese....

----------

## Luca89

Può darsi che hai questo pacchetto installato?

```
* app-i18n/man-pages-it

     Available versions:  0.3.4

     Installed:           0.3.4

     Homepage:            http://it.tldp.org/man/

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of Italian Linux man pages

```

Luca89   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E ci potrebbe avere anche ragione luca, bella intuizione  :Very Happy: 

dall'ebuild di men-pages

```
PDEPEND="nls? (

        linguas_cs? ( app-i18n/man-pages-cs )

        linguas_da? ( app-i18n/man-pages-da )

        linguas_de? ( app-i18n/man-pages-de )

        linguas_es? ( app-i18n/man-pages-es )

        linguas_fr? ( app-i18n/man-pages-fr )

        linguas_it? ( app-i18n/man-pages-it )

        linguas_ja? ( app-i18n/man-pages-ja )

        linguas_nl? ( app-i18n/man-pages-nl )

        linguas_pl? ( app-i18n/man-pages-pl )

        linguas_ro? ( app-i18n/man-pages-ro )

        linguas_ru? ( app-i18n/man-pages-ru )

        linguas_zh_CN? ( app-i18n/man-pages-zh_CN )

        )"
```

 se avete la use nls vi installerà anche le man della lingua impostata tramite la variabile linguas.

 Quindi controllate davvero di aver levato anche man-pages-it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skakz

scusate avevo capito male e ho scritto una cosa completamente sbagliata!!

per installare le man in inglese basta dare un:

```
LINGUAS="en" USE=-nls emerge man man-pages -av
```

ciauz

----------

## fabius

Comunque le man pages in inglese dovrebbero essere installate di default, quindi se installi anche quelle in italiano hai entrambe le versioni. Per vedere quelle in inglese basta dare

```
LANG=en man <manpage>
```

----------

## mambro

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Può darsi che hai questo pacchetto installato?
> 
> ```
> * app-i18n/man-pages-it
> 
> ...

 

Hai ragione, grazie   :Wink:   L'ho levato e adesso funziona.

Per quanto riguarda

```
LANG=en man <manpage>
```

Non funzionava, continuava a darmi quella in italiano..

----------

## Luca89

Ciao,

Forse non sono io che devo dire queste cose però dovresti inserire il tag risolto nel titolo  :Wink: 

 *Linee guida wrote:*   

> Scegliete un buon soggetto - Descrivete il vostro problema brevemente nel vostro soggetto. Nel caso il problema venga risolto, aggiungete un TAG [risolto] al vostro titolo (ciò semplificherà notevolmente le ricerche per gli utenti in futuro). In particolare gli utenti AMD64, PPC, SPARC, ... sono invitati a esplicitare chiaramente e subito l'architettura sulla quale incontrano per evitare che gli vengano dati inutili consigli che funzionerebbero solo su x86 

 

Luca89

----------

## bandreabis

Alcune pagine di man rimangono in italiano (man useradd)

----------

## caio

strana questa cosa comunque, io ho da poco eliminato la localizzazione della lingua italiana lasciando il sistema localizzato solo per la lingua inglese (nel file /etc/env.d/02locale ) tranne che nel make.conf dove ho settato entrambe le lingue.

Cio nonostante, visualizzo alcune man pages anche in italiano, e alcune solo in inglese (come quella di emerge, gcc).

A cosa può essere dovuta questa cosa?

----------

## Deus Ex

E' possibilie che sia perchè 1) hai le man in italiano installate e 2) perchè certe man non sono state tradotte (tipo quella di emerge)?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## caio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> E' possibilie che sia perchè 1) hai le man in italiano installate e 2) perchè certe man non sono state tradotte (tipo quella di emerge)?  

 

si certo quelle in italiano le ho installate, però non avevo proprio pensato al fatto che alcune man pages non fossero state tradotte, ero convinto che lo fossero tutte.

Grazie per la risposta    :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ma io NON voglio pagine di man tradotte in italiano e obsolete... e i suggerimenti di questo post non han funzionato.

Ora sto ricompilando (alias installando) con LINGUAS="it en" nel make.conf e con la USEFLAG="-nls" in man e man-pages.

Funzionerà?

Vi saprò dire.

Andrea

----------

